# Do you want more or less if your not getting much?



## charlotte2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Maybe a confusing title i have been finding lately that coming to the end of a week with no sex i start not wanting it so much anymore. We had sex two saturdays ago and the next couple of days i wanted it again so so much but as the week went on and i wasn't getting any it got easier. We has sex again this sat my birthday sex and again a couple of days after i was desperate again but its fading.

Its not good tho i hate feeling like this i want to feel desired i want him to want me like i do him.

He said our new years resolution should be lots more sex and for a week it was then i had my period and it never picked up again after.

What i don't get is that sex is so so good when we do have it how can he not want more of that!
Sorry gone of my original subject now just fed up being 29 and almost sexless and loving him so much i can't just walk away.


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

The 3 day rule applies to women too. The less you have it, the less you want it. It fades. 

Heartsbeating and RandomDude have some helpful tips on how to subtly tease and initiate sex with your husband... make it more fun instead of a demand, etc. There are a lot of things you could try.

Sometimes men fold at the pressure of demanding sex. It all sounds good to the outsider... but a partner who is needy and demanding can be a turn off to some men. Their egos need to be stroked instead. It's very hard not to take it personally, but ask questions. Some good advice can be found here.


----------



## charlotte2 (Dec 16, 2011)

I don't demand i don't even initiate much at all any more the constant being turned down was making me feel really bad about myself.
I took a step back around christmas and have felt better in myself but nothing has changed other then the one week after new year.

He refuses to talk about sex at all unless we are actually having sex or about to at which time i am not going to bring up how unhappy i am.


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

He can tell if you are unhappy, and he's not going to initiate sex if he senses that.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

charlotte2 said:


> Maybe a confusing title i have been finding lately that coming to the end of a week with no sex i start not wanting it so much anymore. We had sex two saturdays ago and the next couple of days i wanted it again so so much but as the week went on and i wasn't getting any it got easier. We has sex again this sat my birthday sex and again a couple of days after i was desperate again but its fading.
> 
> Its not good tho i hate feeling like this i want to feel desired i want him to want me like i do him.
> 
> ...


I was that way also.. After years of only having sex about once or every other month. I no longer want to have sex. I has been a month today actually and i am no longer going stark raving mad..


----------



## charlotte2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks dean some good ideas there.
He is 32.

i will definatly try some of the things you mentioned.

Its hard to get the confidence to try some things as i feel pretty rubbish about myself right now.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

i want it less in general, the more long droughts we have the less i care.


----------



## lovinmyhubby223 (Jan 31, 2012)

When I was younger I’d say I was the same way, but I’m 42 and now I want it more and more the longer we go without. Sometimes I just want to _take_ what I want. That’s bad huh!


----------

